# Der Cube Aim Thread



## Asko (17. November 2011)

Da es ja anscheinend keinen Cube Aim Thread gibt und ich jetzt ein halbes Jahr lang recht viel mit dem Rad gefahren bin starte ich mal einen Thread.
Gibt ja hinundwieder einen Thread in der Kaufberatung zum AIM und deshalb gibts hier ein paar Erfahrungen von meiner Seite dazu.

Ich habe mein 2011er Aim mitte Mai 2011 bekommen, damals noch mit ~115kg Netto. Es wurde also von Anfang an nicht geschont!  
Es dürfte mittlerweile rund 3000km runterhaben, ich bin gut damit rumgekommen.
In Italien in den Dolomiten, im Bikepark, Singletrails etc. 
Natürlich muss mein seine Fahrweise an das Rad anpassen. Große Sprünge sind nicht drin (jedenfalls mit meinen Gewicht (mittlerweile aber gut unter 90))

Ich will etwas auf die verbauten Komponenten eingehen.
Natürlich muss man in der Preisklasse sehen das sogut wie überall Kompromisse gemacht werden müssen.

*Rahmen:* Etwas schwer aber grundsolide und gut verarbeitet. Darüber gibts wenig zu sagen.

*Gabel:* Nunja von einer Gabel die man bei ebay teilweise für 20 Euro Neu bekommt kann man nicht sooo viel erwarten. 
Wenn man allerdings keine "gute" Gabel gewöhnt ist kann man meiner Meinung nach sehr gut mit der Suntour XCM leben. 
Einzig bei Temperaturen um den Gerfrierpunkt stellt die Gabel ihre Funktion sogut wie ganz ein.

*Schaltung:* Meiner Meinung nach der größte Schwachpunkt des Aims ist sogut wie die komplette Schaltung.
Zum einen konnte ich mich nie mit den Kombinierten Schalt/Bremshebeln anfreunden. 
Die Schalthebel hab ich gegen Alivio Schalthebel SL-M410 von Rose für 23 Euro gewechselt.
Den Umwerfer (Altus) habe ich als ich die Kette gewechselt habe gegen einen günstigen Alivio gewechselt. In Verbindung mit den neuen Schalthebeln um WELTEN besser als vorher.
Das Schaltwerk, original Alivio, wurde bereits von meinen Händler dank einer Aktion auf Deore aufgerüstet. Das Alivio Schaltwerk sollte aber auch gut funktionieren denke ich.
Ausserdem sollte man noch Wissen das hinten eine 11-30 Kassette verbaut ist. Der 1. Gang auf den 30er Ritzel ist grade bei steileren Stücken bergauf wirklich eine Qual.
Abhilfe schaffte hier ein neuer Kranz für 7 Euro von Rose. 
Ich habe den 11-34 verbaut. Damit hat man einen sehr angenehmen 1. Gang, allerdings einen größeren Sprung von den 2. auf den 1. Gang. 
Wer das nicht will sollte den 11-32 nehmen, ich kann aber mit den Sprung vom 11-34 sehr gut leben.

*Bremsen:* Da ich die Schalt/Bremshebel abmontiert wurden mussten natürlich auch neue Bremshebel her. 
Da ich viel Berg fahre und die alten kurzen sehr viel Kraft kosteten hab ich mir 3 Finger Deore Hebel bestellt.
Die V-Bremsen an sich funktionieren ganz ordentlich. Wenn die verbauten Beläge runter sind sollte man nur etwas hochwertigere verbauen.

*Reifen/Felgen* Die verbauten Laufräder sind etwas schwierig. Vorne hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, hinten allerdings schon den einen oder anderen Achter. 
Allerdings liegt das wohl auch an meinen Gewicht und der wohl nicht ganz für das Rad ausgelegten Streckenwahl...
Die SmartSam Reifen sind in Ordnung. Rollen gut, hatte allerdings hinten relativ viele Platten.
Der Hinterreifen war ausserdem nach ~1500km ziemlich abgefahren. 
Mittlweile habe ich hinten einen RacingRalph drauf, vorne bleibt der SmartSam noch bis der Schnee kommt. Dann muss was mit mehr Profil her.


Im großen und ganzen bin ich mit dem Aim zufrieden. Wenn man etwas in die Schaltung investiert hat man ein ganz ordentliches Rad.
Nochmal würde ich mir das Aim nichtmehr kaufen aber für den Anfang war es voll OK. 
Ausserdem ist es nicht übel ein etwas günstigeres Rad zu haben wenn man erst Schraubererfahrung sammeln muss 
Grade wenn man nicht soviel fährt kann man das Rad auch gut so lassen wie es ist, für gemütliche Touren reicht es allemal.
Wer allerdings mehr damit vorhat sollte lieber direkt 1-200 Euro mehr in ein anderes Rad Investieren oder sich was gebrauchtes suchen.
Im Februar bekomme ich mein 2012er Reaction Race und das Aim wird zum Alltagsrad. Zum verkaufen ist es mir einfach viel zu schade. 

Bei Gelegenheit gibts mal noch ein paar ordentliche Bilder.


----------



## viertaccount (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich besitze 2 Fullys und ein Hardtail aus der Kategorie "Oberklasse".

Auf der Suche nach einem günstigen aber trotzdem einigermaßen vernünftigen Bike für den täglichen Arbeitsweg (gesamt ca. 30km, 50:50 Waldwege und Asphalt) habe ich mich für 499 Euro nach langer Suche für das Cube Aim Disc 2012 entschieden.

Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber ich fahre es nun seit 3 Wochen täglich und bin extrem positiv überrascht.

Der Rahmen und die Lackierung wirken sehr solide. 
Das Oberrohr ist oben nicht rund sondern deutlich abgeflacht.

Das Unterrohr ist an der Unterseite an der neuralgischen Stelle mit einer transparenten steinschlag-Schutzfolie ausgestattet.
Oben ist es nicht rund, sondern eher "spitz" zulaufend.
Im gesamten schaut das alles sehr to-Date aus, ohne übertrieben zu wirken.
Eine gelungene Mischung aus traditionell und modern.

Ich habe mich für die kleinere Version (16") entschieden und empfinde die Sitzposition sehr komfortabel, aber sportlich genug um bei Bedarf trotzdem mal ordentlich Druck auf die Pedale bringen zu können.

Ich hatte übrigens fest vor das 18" zu kaufen, habe mich nach den Probefahrten aber dann für das 16er entschieden.

Die Shimano BR-M445 (hydraulische Disc Brakes) bremsen nach einer kurzen Einbremszeit m.M.n sehr gut für so eine günstige Bremse.

Der 90mm Easton Vorbau mit eloxiertem Frontdeckel erscheint filigran aber vertrauenswürdig.
Das gilt ebenso für den 660mm Easton Lenker mit 31,x mm Klemmung.

Die Suntour XCM Federgabel ist, zumindest für meine ca. 70KG Körpergewicht, mit einer knallharten Feder ausgerüstet. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Federhärte sind sehr begrenzt.
Die Gabel besitzt auch einen mechanischen Lockout.
Sie soll sicherlich keine MTB Ansprüche erfüllen. Für meine Zwecke reicht sie aus. 
Hier war für mich wichtiger, das ich die Adapter für die Klemm-Schutzbleche anschrauben kann.
Was am Rahmen für hinten übrigens auch möglich ist.

Alternativ könnte man sich eine Suntour Raidon (auch als Air erhältlich für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld...) dranschrauben, denn die hat auch das M6 Sackloch Gewinde.

Die Shifter funktionieren (noch? ) erstaunlich gut.
Glaube der Antrieb an sich ist ein Acera / Alivio Mix.
Da bin ich über die Performance sehr überrascht und bin mal gespannt, wie das nach 1-2 tausend KM ausschauen wird.

Die Alex Felgen mit DT Speichen machen mir einen sehr soliden Eindruck.
Zusammen mit den Pannensicheren Schwalbe Reifen Marathon MTB in 2.1 natürlich hammermäßig schwer. 
Aber das macht sich erstaunlicher Weise beim pedalieren wirklich nicht so sehr bemerkbar wie man meint.
Allerdings geht es hier auch nicht um eine MTB typische fahrweise!

Ich bin mit dem Kauf sehr zufrieden, hatte deutlich weniger erwartet und werde die Verschleißteile erstmal runterfahren und dann -eventuell- gegen hochwertigere Komponenten austauschen-denn der Rahmen bietet wirklich eine ordentliche Basis.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi-Theke (19. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand schon mehr Erfahrung mit dem Cube Aim Disc? 
Weiss noch nicht ob es das Cube Aim Disc werden soll oder das Arinos Grounder http://www.otto.de/ALU-Mountainbike...g-SHIMANO-Deore-SLX/shop-de_dpip_AKL13007893/


----------



## viertaccount (19. April 2012)

Also ich fahr seit dem monatlich ca. 600km mit dem Teil und bis jetzt funktioniert noch alles wie am ersten Tag. 
Gruß


----------



## Frostus (25. April 2012)

Hi zusammen

Danke für eure ausführlichen Rezessionen, diese haben mir sehr geholfen und ich habe nun ein noch grösseres Auge auf dieses Bike geworfen. Ich denke, das würde meinen Bedürfnissen entsprechen.

Liebe Grüsse

Frostus


----------



## Procor (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die aufschlussreiche Erläuterung.

Ich habe mir das Bike auch vor Kurzem zugelegt und würde gern Steckschutzbleche montieren.

Da zwischen Rahmen und Reifen recht wenig Luft ist:

Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche da passen?

Gibt es außerde eine Kettenschutzscheibe, die auf die Shimano-Schaltung passt? Die hat ja keine Schutzkappe und somit auch kein Gewinde, in die die verschraubt werden könnte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blackriver2006 (19. Dezember 2012)

Gibt es so wenig AIM Fahrer oder warum ist hier nichts los?


----------



## akisu (19. Dezember 2012)

ich vermute mal das hier im forum mehr "hardcore" mountainbiker unterwegs sind und somit die zielgruppe für einsteigerräder eher geringer ist. letztendlich liegt es natürlich an den aim fahrern, ob sie interesse haben über ihre räder zu schreiben oder nicht


----------



## cytrax (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Meisten fahren halt Fully oder Plastik Race Hts...


----------



## nukleon69 (2. April 2013)

hallo ersmal zusammen,
ich habe mir jetzt heute mal das cube aim disc 29 geholt bin aber totaler neuling 
aber ich werd sicher meinen spass mit haben . aber n paar komponenten werde ich umbauen ( tip vom kumpel der mehr ahnung hat)


----------



## nukleon69 (3. April 2013)

hat jemand vtl ne idee was man so alles umbauen könnte für den anfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -CubeRider- (3. April 2013)

Hallo , also ich bin vom Cube Aim sehr überrascht  , es macht alles mit und ist sehr robust : Es ist im Alltag einfach Top , für Touren sehr gut geeignet , Egal ob Forstautobahnen oder Singletrail es ist einfach Top .
Hatte schon 2. von den Cubes , und hatte noch nie Probleme . (1. Wurde leider Geklaut )
Ich würde meins nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## nukleon69 (4. April 2013)

ich hoff das passiert mir nicht das mein bike geklaut wird :/ .
also bis jetzt find ich das aim auch top bin gestern mal ne kleine tour gefahren hat echt spass gemacht


----------



## Dosenfutter (27. April 2013)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen nach den ersten 100 km bin ich auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Aim Disk 2013


----------



## strohmi32 (7. Mai 2013)

Heute habe ich auch mein Cube Aim Disc 29 er abgeholt.
Leider war mein Budget auf max 600,- beschränkt.


----------



## Ringwoodite (16. Mai 2013)

Als Nachfolger meines 90er Stahl-MTBs, habe ich 2010 das Aim als mein erstes gefedertes MTB gekauft und kann es eigentlich in der Preisklasse (ich habs für 379  gekauft) uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Besonders leicht ist der Rahmen nicht, aber grunsolide. Den Smart Sam fahre ich nach 3 Jahren immernoch sehr gerne. Und noch nicht einen Platten gehabt! Macht sowohl im Gelände als auch auf der Straße ne gute Figur (und auch im Schnee ganz gut). Die Gabel ist für meine Zwecke ausreichend, allerdings fahre ich auch nicht jedes WE damit in den Bike Park...
Die Bremsschalthebel (die waren beim 2010er Modell wirklich abscheulich und nicht grad geschmeidig im Schaltverhalten)hab ich allerdings direkt dismissed und gegen die Alivios für 23  von rose getauscht. Das war auch eine Investition, die ich jedem empfehlen würde. Die schalten wirklich hervorragend. Da ich ohnehin noch nen Satz Magura HS11er rumliegen hatte, hab ich die in dem Zug gegen die V-Brakes getauscht. Die waren allerdings wirklich nicht schlecht, muss ich gestehen. Die Kurbel wurde bei mir als Garantiefall direkt im ersten Monat getauscht gegen eine Alivio, deswegen kann ich zur Acera nix sagen. Am Schaltwerk habe ich nichts auszusetzen, den Umwerfer habe ich gegen einen Alivio getauscht. Mit den neuen Schalthebeln ist die Schaltgruppe wirklich ein Traum, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Komponenten ja wirklich sehr günstig sind. 
Mittlerweile hats ein paar 1000 km runter und ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Alivio schlägt sich sehr gut. Da ichs auch gerne zur Uni fahre, hab ich für Straßenfahrten nen Satz Hebie Viper Bleche dran und den Quick-Rack von Pletscher. Das machte es vollkommen Packtaschen- und Alltagstauglich. Gelegntlich fahr ich auch mit der Suntour SP-8 NEX, was sehr comfortabel ist, aber die wiegt auch ganz ordentlich was.


----------



## Kleinesmonster (20. Mai 2013)

@Dosenfutter: verraetst du mir, was du da fuer schutzbleche dranhast?
ich werde mir in den naechsten tagen das aim disc 29 red holen ð und brauche noch so ein paar tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenfutter (21. Mai 2013)

Das sind 

BBB MTBPROTECTOR BFD-13R (Link)
und
BBB MTBPROTECTOR BFD-13F (Link)

PS:





Das Bike hat jetzt die ersten 1000km ohne probleme runter und ausser die Schaltung nachstellen musste ich bis jetzt nichts machen, alles wie am ersten Tag. Sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Kleinesmonster (21. Mai 2013)

super...vielen lieben dank


----------



## Diomedes (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mir vor ein paar Monaten ein Cube Aim 2012 (ohne Disc-Brakes) zugelegt habe und jetzt auf Scheibenbremsen umsteigen will nun die Frage, ob mir jemand sagen kann welche Scheibenbremsen überhaupt auf mein Cube Aim passen, also was muss ich beim Kauf beachten?
habe auf dem bikemarkt die hier gesehen: (neu und komplette sets)

Tektro Draco 180/160 mm mit VR PM Adapter, HR IS 2000 für 65
und
Tektro Auriga Pro 180/160 mm für 85

passen die auf mein bike und taugen die was?


----------



## Asko (22. Mai 2013)

WÃ¼rde dir eher die Shimano Deore BR-M596 empfehlen wenns halbwegs gÃ¼nstig sein soll.

Allerdings musst du auch die LaufrÃ¤der wechseln da die jetzigen keine Aufnahme fÃ¼r die Scheiben haben.

Grob geschÃ¤tzt bist du 250â¬ fÃ¼r die Aktion los.

Ich persÃ¶nlich fand die V-Brakes am AIM total ausreichend, das Rad ist ja eher Tourenrad als GelÃ¤nderad.


----------



## Diomedes (22. Mai 2013)

danke für die antwort,
eigentlich fand ich die V-Brakes auch ganz gut (bis auf die Beläge, die ich schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit komplett auswechseln musste).
Jedoch fahre ich mehr und mehr Singletrails, schön die Berge im Südschwarzwald runter  
du hast schon recht, is eigentlich eher ein Touren-bike, aber ich bin nun Mal auf den Geschmack gekommen und dachte ich versuche einfach aufzurüsten, da ich kein Geld für ein Fully hab...(evtl. irgendwann ein gebrauchtes...)
jedenfalls bräuchte ich auch neue Brems- und Schalthebel, da ich immernoch die montierten kombinierten Hebel habe.
würde also einiges zusammenkommen, ist es da vielleicht sogar sinnvoller jetz das Geld fürs Aufrüsten zu sparen und sobald möglich ein gebrauchtes Fully zu kaufen? weiss jemand wieviel ich für ein vernünftiges gebrauchtes bezahlen muss?

achja hier noch mein Bike


----------



## ZippyRanch (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen Besitzer des Cube Aim black 'n' grey 26". Hat jetzt knapp 100 Km runter (Ausdauer geht gegen null und in der Eifel geht nix ohne Ausdauer )
Bis auf die hacklige Schaltung bin ich mit meinem Aim sehr zufrieden.
Nachgerüstet bis jetzt:
Schutzblech hinten
Nabendynamo incl. Felge
Frontlicht Herrmans H-One-S
Cube Seitenständer

Geplant ist nur noch ein MTB Gepäckträger, bin kein Freund von Rucksäcken... 






















Gruß
Zipp


----------



## SimsonS53 (7. Juni 2013)

Hi Zippy,
bezüglich deiner Schaltung. Hast du auch eines dieser Altus Schaltwerke verbaut?
Wenn ja kommste mal auf ein Feierabendbier vorbei, ich hab da noch ein paar Deore, XT und ein altes XTR im Teilehaufen liegen...
;-)
Gruß aus der Voreifel.



ZippyRanch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin jetzt seit knapp 2 Wochen Besitzer des Cube Aim black 'n' grey 26". Hat jetzt knapp 100 Km runter (Ausdauer geht gegen null und in der Eifel geht nix ohne Ausdauer )
> Bis auf die hacklige Schaltung bin ich mit meinem Aim sehr zufrieden.
> Nachgerüstet bis jetzt:
> Schutzblech hinten
> ...


----------



## m_addi (7. Juni 2013)

habe mir die tage einen aim rahmen gekauft, weil ich wieder mit dem fahren einsteigen wollte und habe alle möglichen teile von meinem alten rad, da hat mir die geometrie nicht gepasst, auf das cube umgebaut. die teile sind zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber alle noch top in schuß, standen ja jetzt auch ca sechs bis acht jahre im keller, aber mit dem eigentlichen aim hat das nicht mehr so viel zu tun. ich hoffe ich bin hier trotzdem willkommen 

addi


----------



## Ghorash (13. Juni 2013)

hallo zusammen!
ich habe mir vor kurzem ein aim disc 29 gekauft und habe dazu mal 2 fragen an euch.

1.
die vorderen schalthebel, also die für die zeigefinger, sind irgendwie komisch angebracht.
ich komme hier nur so gerade eben mit der fingerspitze dran.
ist das so gewollt oder einfach falsch eingestellt?

2. 
wenn ich neben dem rad stehe, die bremshebel ziehe und das rad vor oder zurück bewege, knackt es irgendwo. ich kann noch nicht so recht deuten, ob es von der bremse vorne oder hinten, von der federgabel oder vom rahmen kommt.
ich war schon beim händler und er meinte, dass die bremsen ein wenig spiel haben und es dadurch knacken kann. es wäre aber alles ok mit dem rad.
in meinen ohren hört sich das ganze aber nicht wirklich gesund an.

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

vielen dank!


----------



## ZippyRanch (13. Juni 2013)

Zu 1 mach doch ma nen Bild, ist ja immer ein bisschen empfinden ob ein Hebel passt oder nicht. Zumindest bei mir.


Zu 2
Meine Freundin ihr Bulls Disc irgendwas knarzt auch vor sich hin. Wurde auch gesagt ist die Bremse. Werd dennoch dem Händler auf die Nüsse gehn bis Knarzen weg oderer mir schriftlich gibt das das nicht schlimm ist 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghorash (13. Juni 2013)

Ich mache morgen mal ein Bild. Jetzt regnet es zu stark


----------



## SimsonS53 (13. Juni 2013)

1. Kommt darauf an welchen Trigger du an dem 29er Disc verbaut hast. 
Bei den dem 26 AIM mit V-Brake sind diese seltsamen Dual Action Griffe von Shimano verbaut.
Diese haben eine etwas gewöhnungs bedürftige Hebelposition.
Ausserdem sind die Hebelwege da etwas lang.
Kann also durchaus normal sein.
Das Bild würde helfen.

2. Das Knacken kann unter Umständen von den Belägen im Bremssattel kommen. Die haben hier ein wenig Spiel, also bewegen sich minimal wenn man das Rad bei gezogener Bremse vor und zurück bewegt.
Evtl. mal Beläge rausholen und den Bremssattel säubern hier sammelt sich auch immer schön der ganze Dreck.
Oder ist es eher ein"quitschen"?
Dann könnte das auch ein Zeichen für verölte Beläge sein.
Die sind dann aber leider hinüber, passiert gerne mal wenn man beim entlüften nicht aufpast und ein Tröpfchen auf die Scheibe oder Beläge kommt...

Gruß, Simme







Ghorash schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> ich habe mir vor kurzem ein aim disc 29 gekauft und habe dazu mal 2 fragen an euch.
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Ghorash (13. Juni 2013)

Bild kommt morgen!

Ich habe das Rad erst seit Montag. Also sollte es kein Dreck sein.
Es klingt wie ein knacken aber ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob es von den Bremsen kommt.
Könnte auch Gabel oder Rahmen sein.

Gruß


----------



## SimsonS53 (13. Juni 2013)

Dann schau mal ob es das Steuerlager ist.
(Vorderrad Bremse ziehen und versuchen das Rad vor und zurückzuschieben, hierbei fühle mit der anderen Hand am Lagerdeckel ob hier spiel ist.)
Von der Gabel? 
Hmm dann reklamieren.
Versuch es mal bei Gelgenheit zu orten.


----------



## Ghorash (13. Juni 2013)

Wo genau ist der Lagerdeckel?
Ist Neuland für mich


----------



## Ghorash (14. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe, man erkennt was


----------



## adrianxx85 (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich bin kurz vor dem Kauf des Cube Aim Disc 26 grey 'n' red.

Kann ich da ruhig zugreifen ? Sollte ich noch was beachten ?

ps: bei einer größe von 175cm, Schritthöhe 78 - soll ich die 46 oder 51 Rahmenhöhe nehmen ?


----------



## ZippyRanch (19. Juni 2013)

Denke für den "Anfang" kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen zu dem Cube Aim greifen. Darf halt kein High End erwarten.
Zumindest bin ich mit meinem (Ausser der Umwerfer der zankt mich )
sehr zufrieden.

 @Ghorash du kannst doch die Schraube lösen und den Hebel mehr in die Mitte schieben, oder sehe ich das falsch?!

Gruß


----------



## SimsonS53 (19. Juni 2013)

Ghorash schrieb:


> Wo genau ist der Lagerdeckel?
> Ist Neuland für mich



Bei diesem Video ist die richtige Einstellung und auch das Überprüfen sehr anschaulich erklärt. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7LX7E7Tjow"]Rainers Bike Talk: Steuersatzjustage - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die Hebel kannst mit einem Innensechskantschlüssel löesn und so zurecht drehen und schieben, wie du magst. 
Ich persönlich fahre das Setup genau anders herum, 
also erst der Schalthebel und dann der Bremshebel (Vom Lenkerende aus gesehen).

Weil  bei ner vernüftigen hydraulischen Scheibenbremse bremst man nur mit dem  Zeigefinger 
und der Rest gehört an den Lenker! ==> mehr kontrolle!
Ist aber geschmackssache und vom Einsatzgebiet abhängig.




adrianxx85 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin kurz vor dem Kauf des Cube Aim Disc 26 grey 'n' red.
> 
> Kann ich da ruhig zugreifen ? Sollte ich noch was beachten ?
> 
> ps: bei einer größe von 175cm, Schritthöhe 78 - soll ich die 46 oder 51 Rahmenhöhe nehmen ?



Also ganz pauschal anhand der blanken Maße kann man das immer schwer festmachen, da dazu immer viele Komponenten der Rahmengfeometrie zusammenspiele und jeder hat auch so seine Vorlieben.
Das beste ist immer ein Bike Probe zuf ahren.

Also wen es die weiterhilft, 
ich bin auch 178cm bei einer Schrithöhe von etwa 78cm 
und ich habe einen Rahmen mit einer "Rahmenhöhe" von 45cm.

Also würde bei dir wohl auch am ehesten das kleinere passen mit 46cm.

Sonst gute entscheidung das Disc Modell zu nehmen, 
die einfachen Shimano Bremsen sind für den Einsteiger oder den Normalnutzer super!
Beläge wecheln und fahren und sonst nix. 
(Habe diese als "Franken Bremse" an meinem Hardtail ein Jahr lang extremst geqält und keine Ausfälle!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghorash (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
ich hatte leider die ganze Woche noch keine Zeit, mir das genauer anzuschauen.
Werde es aber nachher mal probieren.
Wenn das nichts bringt, dann bringe ich das Rad am Wochenende wieder zum Händler,
dann soll der nochmal schauen.

Es wohnt nicht zufällig wer in der Herne oder??

gruß


----------



## Orgblut79 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo  

heute habe ich auch mein  Cube Aim V-Brake 29 2013 geordert. Leider war es in meiner größe nicht da  

Bilder folgen, sollte am Donnerstag hier sein.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Ghorash (22. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe heute mal nachgeschaut. Das knacken kommt von den Bremsen.
Wenn ich die Bremse ziehe, bewegt sich das jeweilige Rad noch ein kleines Stück weiter.
Irgendwie nervt mich das total 

Kurz ne Frage am Rande: passt der Rahmen in 21 Zoll bei 1,87 und 84 Schrittlänge?

Gruß


----------



## SofusCorn (23. Juni 2013)

Ich darf auch seit knapp einem halben Jahr ein Cube aim 2013 mein Eigen nennen. Mein erstes Mountainbike seit 13 Jahren.

Allerdings hatte ich auch schon so meine Problemchen damit:

1. Ich bin anfangs immer total auf Verschleiß gefahren. Vorne fast immer auf dem größten Kettenblatt. Nach 2-3 Montagen hatte ich ein ständiges Schleifen gehört. Was ist passiert? Der Umwerfer hat sich ums Sitzrohr gedreht. Dadurch berührte er die Kette und wenn ich in jetzt in den kleinsten Gang geschaltet hab, drückte er sogar gegen den Hinterreifen. 

2. Vor 1-2 Wochen haben sich die Schrauben an den Bärentatzen gelöst, die das Blech mit dem Profil, am Pedal fixieren. Hatte mich gewundert, warum es immer wieder mal knackte... Gestern mal festgezogen. die waren 3-5 mm draußen ._.


----------



## SimsonS53 (25. Juni 2013)

Nabend Ecksofa,
was heißt denn du bist *Anfangs immer* auf Verschleiß gefahren wenn du erst ein halbes Jahr fährst?
Weil dein Problem, hat für mein Verständnis, nichts mit Verschleiß zu tun.
(Ist nicht böse gemeint!)

Das Problem mit dem Umwerfer, hatte ZippyRanch auch.
Ist dieser unsäglicher Acera/Altus/Wasweißich-Umwerfer.:kotz:
Die Klemmung hält anscheinend nicht so recht.
Da die Stahlklemme sehr wenig Auflagefläche bietet zu dem Alu-Sattelrohr hat, muss man diese recht hart Anziehen, was ich nicht so dolle finde.

Naja von den Standard Bärentatzen Pedalen kann man eh nicht soviel erwarten aber Lose Schrauben gehören durchaus zum Mountainbiken, daher schön mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen und bei Bedarf an neuraligischen Stellen Schraubensicherung verwenden. 

Gruß und Kette rechts!



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich darf auch seit knapp einem halben Jahr ein Cube aim 2013 mein Eigen nennen. Mein erstes Mountainbike seit 13 Jahren.
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich auch schon so meine Problemchen damit:
> 
> ...


----------



## SimsonS53 (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn es von den Bremsen kommt kannst du fogendes checken bzw. könnten möglichen Ursachen sein.


Bremse verglast==> Beläe raus und die Belagoberfläche leicht mit etwas Schmirgel anschleifen bis diese wieder matt ist.
Öl/Fett an Belägen==> Scheibe entfetten und wenn möglich Beläge tauschen. (Hab die Erfahrung machen müssen das nur ein Tropfen Öl reicht das die Beläge hin sind==> der Belag saugt das Öl auf und es lässt sich auch nicht mehr entfernen)
Beläge noch nicht eingefahren==> Bis sich die volle Bremsleistung entfaltet muss man im Schnitt 100-150km fahren. (Natürlich nicht einfach nur gerade Strecke rollen sondern im Tour-Trail Betrieb.)
Sind die Schrauben vom Bremssattel angezogen und ist der Sattel korrekt ausgerichtet?


Also nen 21" Rahmen bei 84cm Schritthöhe/1,87m könnte etwas zu groß sein, 

wie ich aber schon mal erwähnt habe ist das aber bei jeden Rahmen/Bike etwas anders und jeder Fahrer hat auch so seine Vorlieben.


Bei deiner Größe kommt nach der Faustformel  19"/~48-49cm als Rahmenhöhe raus.
(Formel Hardtail: Schritthöhe[cm]* x* 0,226*=* Rahmengröße[Zoll])





Ghorash schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe heute mal nachgeschaut. Das knacken kommt von den Bremsen.
> Wenn ich die Bremse ziehe, bewegt sich das jeweilige Rad noch ein kleines Stück weiter.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, Anfangs mag etwas übertrieben sein. Besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich erst seit 1,5 Jahren überhaupt wieder Rad fahre. Vorher hatte ich knapp 13 Jahre garkeins.  

Ich dachte halt es lag daran, dass bei mir die Kette immer total schräg stand und dadurch den Umwerfer gedreht hat. Erst hab ich sogar Sabotage vermutet, weil der wirklich bombenfest saß. Vermutlich hat er sich heimlich und langsam gedreht. 
Aber so schlimm fand ichs dann nicht, weil ich dadurch etwas rumschrauben konnte und entsprechend das Rad besser kennenlerne.

Die Bärentatzen wollt ich vielleicht gegen breitere flat pedals ersetzen. Wobei das erstmal keine Priorität hat. Eigentlich find ich sie garnicht so schlecht.

Als nächstes muss ich mich mal um die Bremsen kümmern. Zum Teil klemmen die Bremsbacken am Rad fest nachm Bremsen, weil sie ungleichmäßig abgeschliffen wurden. Dadurch steht jetzt unten eine sehr schmale Kante über, die sich unter die Felge klemmt beim Bremsen. Hilft das Nachstellen nicht, werd ich mal neue Beläge holen von Koolstop oder so.

Diese Woche hat ein Spinner, als ich mein Rad in der Stadt abgestellt hab, den Lockout der Gabel eingestellt. Hab erst nicht geschnallt, warum es sich so komisch anfühlte Bordsteine runterzufahren. Einmal hat sogar einer die Kette vom mittleren Kettenblatt runtergenommen .

Nachgerüstet hab ich:
- Schutzbleche zum Abnehmen: X-Blade und Shockblade (gefallen mir sehr gut)
- einen neuen Hinterradschlauch (war schon nach einer Woche nötig)
- Licht zum Abnehmen: Trelock LED-Leuchten LS450/320  (Lichtkegel, Batteriefach und Bedienung gefällt mir nicht so gut, aber sie erfüllen ihren Zweck)
- 2 Speichenreflektoren vom Real (zerbrechen extrem leicht...). Werd ich demnächst durch Reflektorklebeband ersetzen.
- einen Spokey, um die 8 ausm Hinterrad zu machen .
- zwei neue Schlauch-Ventilkappen, weil meine geklaut wurden.
- Einen Fahrradhelm und Handschuhe ([ame="http://www.amazon.de/Giro-Fahrradhandschuhe-Xen-black-230048001/dp/B009PNNPHS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372187032&sr=8-2&keywords=xen+giro"]Giro Xen[/ame]) wollte ich mir noch besorgen.


Zu teures Zeug will ich erstmal nicht nachrüsten, weil in meinem Ghetto gern geklaut wird. Aus dem Fahrradkeller sind in den letzten Jahren schon einige Drahtesel und Bauteile verschwunden, laut Mitmietern.

Aktuelle Probleme:
- Kette scheppert ganz schön, wenn ich einen Bordstein runterfahre.
- Das Bärentatzen festziehen hat irgendwie das knacken beim pedalieren noch nicht ganz gelöst. Werd wohl demnächst schauen, ob man die Pedale fester ziehen muss. Mir fehlt nur gerade das Werkzeug.

edit:
Einsatzgebiete:
- hauptsächlich Weg zur Uni (5 km)
- bisschen Fahrtechniken lernen: Trackstand an Steigungen wird langsam, Wheelie und Endo dauert noch.
- Wald bisher nur 2 Touren, aber werden demnächst  deutlich mehr, wenn ich den Helm und die Handschuhe habe  (Teutoburger Wald - OWL - NRW)


----------



## SimsonS53 (25. Juni 2013)

Sieht doch schick aus der Hobel! 
Ich habe auch vor nicht einmal drei Jahren mit dem Biken angefangen.
(Was man früher gemacht hat war ja nur von A nach B zu kommen.
Und wenn mir einer mit 20 erzählt hätte in 5 Jahren kaufst du dir ein Rad, was mehr als den Auto gekostet hat und qälst dich freiwillig die "Berge" hoch...)

Ich würde auch nicht unbedingt teure Teile kaufen, ich bin echt immer positiv überrascht über die Qualität der günstigen Shimano Teile.
Ich hab zwei Jahre Shimano Doppelklick Pedale mit festem Alu Käfig gefahren, absolut super Lager sind immer noch Top(Haben 15 gekostet). 
Nur hat leider das Streusalz im Winter seine Spuren hinterlassen und hab sie daher getauscht.

Wie gesagt musst du die Klemmschelle des Umwerfers gut Festziehen dann sollte es wieder gut sein. Falls du ihn irgendwann mal tauschen willst, 
nen Deore Umwerfer kriegste schon neu für 18,90 und der ist um Welten besser. 
Für ein Bike wie das Aim sind die Deore Komponenten vollkommen ausreichend. (Evtl. ein SLX Schaltwerk mit Shadow+ ).
Aber fahr die alten Sachen erst mal platt.

Das knacken bei diesen einfachen Pedalen können die Lager sein.
Das Pedal einfach zerlegen, Lager säubern, neu fetten und Lagerspiel neu einstellen. (Dürften Konuslager mit einzelnen Lagerkugeln sein).

Die V-Brakes muss mann schon ordentlich einstellen bzw. gelegentlich überprüfen damit so ein "Kantenverschleiß" nicht so extrem auftritt wie du es beschreibst.

Jaja die lieben Mitmenschen, 
daher fahr ich auch "nur" mit meinem alten GT im Alltag rum und das Rotwild ist nur fürs Gelände, 
da ich das nirgendwo unbeaufsichtig lassen mag.

Gruß Simme



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ja, Anfangs mag etwas übertrieben sein. Besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich erst seit 1,5 Jahren überhaupt wieder Rad fahre. Vorher hatte ich knapp 13 Jahre garkeins.
> 
> Ich dachte halt es lag daran, dass bei mir die Kette immer total schräg stand und dadurch den Umwerfer gedreht hat. Erst hab ich sogar Sabotage vermutet, weil der wirklich bombenfest saß. Vermutlich hat er sich heimlich und langsam gedreht.
> Aber so schlimm fand ichs dann nicht, weil ich dadurch etwas rumschrauben konnte und entsprechend das Rad besser kennenlerne.
> ...


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal ein halbes Jahr zurückdenke, würde ich mir was anderes holen (vermutlich per Versand). Mein Kriterium damals war einfach: das mtb muss schwarz sein und 400 EUR kosten (hab 390 EUR bezahlt durch Rabattgutschein). Aber fürn Anfang reichts erstmal dicke. Ich glaub, der Verkäufer hielt mich eh für blöd. Er musste mich 5 Minuten "beraten" und schon hatte ich mich entschieden und ließ mich nicht mehr umstimmen. "Aber das andere hat Scheibenbremsen, die sind besser" "egal!" 

Das Foto ist quasi direkt nach dem Kauf entstanden. Die orangen Speichenreflektoren, die jetzt dran sind, lassen das cube ziemlich baumarktmäßig aussehen. Wenn das mit dezent plaziertem Reflektorklebeband nicht klappen sollte, lass ich sie wohl ganz weg (Ich hab eh immer Reflektorfuß"fesseln" an, damit meine Hose nicht schmutzig wird). 

Hm, schaltet ein deore Umwerfer besser?  Ich mein, eigentlich ist er ja gleich aufgebaut wie meiner. Und kann ich nur den ersetzen, oder müssen dann auch Schalthebel und Schaltung hinten von Deore sein?

Das mit den Pedallagern kann natürlich sein. Werde ich ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder Zeit dazu finde. Ich spüre es nämlich auch richtig im Fuß, wenns mal knackt. Ist nur auf der rechten Seite, glaub ich, und nicht richtig reproduzierbar.


----------



## Ghorash (26. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war gestern nochmal beim Händler. Er hat mein Rad zerlegt und es nochmal 
komplett überprüft. Er meint, das knacken kommt tatsächlich davon, das die Beläge 
in der Bremse ein wenig spiel haben und das wäre wohl bei so billigen (günstigen)
scheibenbremsen leider normal.

Beim fahren merkt man es aber so gut wie garnicht.

Was die Größe angeht. Wenn ich normal stehe, passen noch knapp 2 Finger zwischen
mich und Rahmen...klingt irgendwie lustig 
Ich habe aber mehrfach gelesen, dass man für gemütliches fahren eher die Nr. größer nehmen soll. Wie auch immer, ich werds behalten denke ich.

Jetzt erschlagt mich bitte nicht, aber ich möchte gerne einen Ständer für das Rad.
Wisst ihr, ob der von Cube beim 29er passt?
Und welche Schutzbleche passen? Ich finde X Blade und Shockblade recht breit.
Würde das Shockboard für die Strasse nicht auch reichen?

Gruß


----------



## Ghorash (26. Juni 2013)

Habe nochmal genau gemessen.
Schritthöhe 86-87cm
Größe 187 cm

Wieviel Platz sollte denn im stehen zwischen
mir und dem Oberrohr sein??

Beim aim disc 29 sind 21 Zoll 51,5cm
und beim 19 Zoll 47cm.
Oder verstehe ich die Tabelle falsch?

Passt das Rad in 21 Zoll zu mir oder
ist es zu groß?
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## SimsonS53 (27. Juni 2013)

Es gibt so dezente Reflektorenstäbe die um die Speiche geclipst werden.
Habe sowas auch an meinen Bikes, laut StVO musst du dir zwar das ganze Laufrad voll hauen aber. Ich habe aber auch nur eine Speiche gemacht, das ist schon mehr als die meisten Biker die nur auf der Straße fahren.
Naja bei dem Umwerfer wirst du es nicht merken, denke ich, hier geht es eher um die Haltbarkeit, die Verarbeitung und die Passform.
Weil bei einem ordentlichen Umwerfer habe ich zumindest das noch nie gesehen, das der sich so verdreht.
Ausserdem finde ich das diese blöde Stahlklemme dir ganz schön den Rahmen bzw. die Lackierung versaut.

Du musst nichts ändern, 
du musst lediglich darauf achten das es ein Umwerfer/Schaltwerk für 8-Fach bzw. 9-Fach Schaltung ist. 
Ein 10-Fach Werfer passt nicht da Shimano das übersetzungsverhältnis der Shifter/Schaltwerke geändert hat.
Habe bei Zippy Ranch auch einfach das Alivio Schaltwerk in die Tonne geworfen und ein gebrauchtes älteres Deore Schaltwerk montiert.

Das mit deinem Pedal klingt dann schon sehr danach das da mit dem Lager was nicht in ordnung ist. 
Fremdkörper im lager oder evtl. die Vorspannung durch die Konusmuttern falsch? (Hast du in axialer Richtung Spiel?
Wie gesagt hier mekrt man schon  mal den Unterschied zwischen den "Baumarkt" Pedalen und welche von einem Namhaften Hersteller.
Je mehr du fährst, desto mehr merkt man auch mit der Zeit die Unterschiede im Material.



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dezent plaziertem Reflektorklebeband nicht klappen sollte, lass ich sie wohl ganz weg (Ich hab eh immer Reflektorfuß"fesseln" an, damit meine Hose nicht schmutzig wird).
> 
> Hm, schaltet ein deore Umwerfer besser?  Ich mein, eigentlich ist er ja gleich aufgebaut wie meiner. Und kann ich nur den ersetzen, oder müssen dann auch Schalthebel und Schaltung hinten von Deore sein?
> 
> Das mit den Pedallagern kann natürlich sein. Werde ich ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder Zeit dazu finde. Ich spüre es nämlich auch richtig im Fuß, wenns mal knackt. Ist nur auf der rechten Seite, glaub ich, und nicht richtig reproduzierbar.


----------



## SimsonS53 (27. Juni 2013)

Hmmm, naja,
klar kann es sein das die etwas Spiel haben, brauchen die Beläge ja auch sonst würden diese sich ja auch u.U. verkanten.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht wieviel das bei dir ist.
Vielleicht bis du ja auch etwas zu genau.
Ein knacken hier oder mel ein schrabbeln oder schleifen kommt leider immer mal vor, an den Bikes.
Sei es Schaltung Bremsen, Federung oder Rahmen.
Man bewegt sich schließlich im Gelände und das heißt Feuchtigkeit und Dreck, was im Grunde für jede Mechanik Gift ist.

Für das AIM bzw. Cube Rahmen gibt es einen extra Seitenständer, ich weiß aber nicht ob der vom 29er passt, Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sich der Arm verstellen lässt.

An meinem HT hab ich auch mal das Schockboard gehabt, reich und passt. (Hatte 2.25er Reifen)


Ghorash schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich war gestern nochmal beim Händler. Er hat mein Rad zerlegt und es nochmal komplett überprüft. Er meint, das knacken kommt tatsächlich davon, das die Beläge
> in der Bremse ein wenig spiel haben und das wäre wohl bei so billigen (günstigen)
> scheibenbremsen leider normal.
> ...


Was die Größe angeht. Wenn ich normal stehe, passen noch knapp 2 Finger zwischen
mich und Rahmen...klingt irgendwie lustig 
Ich habe aber mehrfach gelesen, dass man für gemütliches fahren eher die Nr. größer nehmen soll. Wie auch immer, ich werds behalten denke ich.

Jetzt erschlagt mich bitte nicht, aber ich möchte gerne einen Ständer für das Rad.
Wisst ihr, ob der von Cube beim 29er passt?
Und welche Schutzbleche passen? Ich finde X Blade und Shockblade recht breit.
Würde das Shockboard für die Strasse nicht auch reichen?

Gruß[/quote]

Das kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen, da ich da noch nie darauf geachtet habe wieviel platz ich im Stand zum Oberrohr hab.
Wenn du dir deine Glocken anschlägst ists zu wenig würd ich sagen.

Zu der Rahmenhöhe hatte ich doch schon geschrieben, 
wenn man nach der bekannten Faustformel geht, sollte dir ein 19"(47-49cm) Rahmen passen. 
Der 21" dürfte dir etwas zu groß sein. 
Ein kleinerer Rahmen ergibt ein etwas agileres Fahrverhalten, ein größer ist Spurtreuer.
Denk auch daran wenn du einen größeren Rahmen nimmst wächst auch die Oberrohlänge!
Also ich persönlich fahre lieber nen ticken kleiner als zu groß...



Ghorash schrieb:


> Habe nochmal genau gemessen.
> Schritthöhe 86-87cm
> Größe 187 cm
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghorash (27. Juni 2013)

Ich war heute nochmal bei einem anderen Händler und wurde sehr ausführlich beraten.
Das 19 Zoll wär zu klein bzw. zu kurz für mich und das 21 Zoll passt super.

Also behalte ich es


----------



## Orgblut79 (27. Juni 2013)

Grüße,

mein Bike ist da 
Hier fix ein Bild. Fährt sich echt klasse.


----------



## SofusCorn (29. Juni 2013)

Ghorash schrieb:


> Jetzt erschlagt mich bitte nicht, aber ich möchte gerne einen Ständer für das Rad.
> 
> Gruß




Ich hab den ständer von cube für mein 26er 2013 aim gekauft. Nachm Festschrauben hat er sich nach 2 Tagen wieder gelöst. Danach nochmal extrem fest gezogen, jetzt hält er seit nem halben Jahr. Hat ganz leichtes Spiel. Der Grund dafür liegt vermutlich in der komischen Form. So richtig in den Rahmen greifen tut diese nicht, sondern liegt mit ihren flach schrägen Flächen irgendwie auf. Vermutlich damits für alle Rahmengeometrien passt.

Man kann den Ständer etwas rausziehen. Er wird mit einer Schraube festgehalten. Die Schraube ist sehr kurz und greift nur gerade so in das Gewinde. Als ich mal schwungvoll den Ständer ausgeklappt hab, ist mir der Arm deswegen einfach rausgeflogen mitsamt der Schraube. Gewinde war zum Glück noch heile, nur die Schraube taugte nichts mehr. Hab dann eine längere eingesetzt, die viel besser greift.

Laut einer Internetbeschreibung ist er für 26er. Ich hab meinen beim 26er auch so weit wie es geht rausgezogen, er hängt quasi total am ende. Ich finde das Teil nicht so clever konstruiert.

edit: 
Ich habe das Shockboard und bin zufrieden. ist groß genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. Juli 2013)

Hm, fürs Rad kann man ganz schön was ausgeben.... 
- Drehmomentschlüssel -> Direkt Sattelklemmenschraube damit zerrissen. Am besten nie auf allgemeine Angaben im Inet hören. Da stand was von 8-12 Nm. 8 Nm ging einmal gut, beim zweiten mal nicht. Leider hab ich keine Herstellerangaben mehr gefunden (BBB Sattelklemme).
- Fahrradhelm Alpina d-alto L.E. per amazon bestellt und damit 40 gespart
- Handschuhe Giro Xen ausm Laden und damit 20 zuviel gezahlt... ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.
- orange standard Speichenreflektoren ausgetauscht gegen weiße 3M Reflektoren (4 Stück pro Rad im Moment). Die Dinger reflektieren wirklich gut. Hatte zuvor mit Reflexklebeband rumprobiert mit eher enttäuschendem Ergebnis.
- 15 Bärentatzen gegen Shimano Saint Plattform pedale getauscht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die einem einen soviel besseren Stand geben. Sie sind nicht so breit, wie ich es gewünscht hätte. Meine Fiveten Sandalen ragen immer noch etwas über. Aber die Saint sind dafür ein ganzes Stück länger. Den ersten Sturz haben sie auch ohne Schäden überlebt, im Gegensatz zu meinem Lenker, Bremgriff, Arm und Hüfte  (Muss das Rad nochmal durchchecken).

geplante Käufe:
- Kettenführung. Vermutlich Bionicon c-guide. 
- Brems-/Schalthebel  kombi ersetzen durch einzelne Elemente. Mein Zeigefinger greift die Hebel sehr zentral, wodurch die Bremskraft ganz schön leidet beim Bergabfahren. Greif ich den Lenker weiter außen wirds Schalten unbequem. Vermutlich nehm ich die selbe Kombi wie SimsonS53.

edit: Hier mal die Pedale


----------



## strohmi32 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute noch neue Schalthebel an mein Cube Aim Disc 29 er montiert.
Es sind die Alivio Schalthebel SL-M 410 8 fach, habe das paar bei Boc 24
für 19,90 gekauft,waren dort zurzeit im Angebot.
Das Schalten mit den neuen Shiftern ist schon um längen besser als die Orginalverbauten 8 fach Altusschalthebel.


----------



## Ghorash (7. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit kabellosen Fahrradcomputern?

Meine Freundin hat mir einen Ciclo CM 4.1 zum Geburtstag geschenkt und den wollte ich heute anbringen.

An die Speiche kommt ein Magnet und an die Kabel ein Empfänger.
Aber Laut Beschreibung dürfen die beiden max. 3 mm auseinander sein.
Wie soll das denn gehen?
Dann hängt der Empfänger ja fast im Rad?!

gruß

Ghorash


----------



## 1210 (11. August 2013)

wtf!? ist bei eurem aim 29 auch ne zu kurze kette montiert?
schaltet man versehentlich gross auf gross reissts einem fast das schaltwerk ab!


----------



## Orgblut79 (11. August 2013)

hatte ich schon 2x


----------



## 1210 (11. August 2013)

wennst noch garantie hast, lass es reklamieren bei deinem shop..
auch wenn mans nicht machen soll, man muss! alle gänge schalten können.
bei der radmontage in nem shop kann sowas schon mal übersehen werden, aber von cube ists eigentlich peinlich..
so sehr ich die marke mag.


----------



## a-rs (19. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Hm, fürs Rad kann man ganz schön was ausgeben....
> - Drehmomentschlüssel -> Direkt Sattelklemmenschraube damit zerrissen. Am besten nie auf allgemeine Angaben im Inet hören. Da stand was von 8-12 Nm. 8 Nm ging einmal gut, beim zweiten mal nicht. Leider hab ich keine Herstellerangaben mehr gefunden (BBB Sattelklemme).



Lieber die Schraube bei der Montage abgebrochen, als auf dem Trail.
8 Nm muss die ab können

Ars


----------



## SofusCorn (19. August 2013)

a-rs schrieb:


> Lieber die Schraube bei der Montage abgebrochen, als auf dem Trail.
> 8 Nm muss die ab können
> 
> Ars




Bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Sattel war eigentlich auch schon lange vor den 8 Nm fest. Das Alugewinde war danach auch teilweise hinüber. Habs in ner Werkstatt nochmal nachschneiden lassen.
Googlen hat auch ergeben, dass bei vielen anderen Sattelklemmen eher sowas wie 4-5 Nm dransteht. 
Also bloß nicht auf allgemeine Drehmomentangaben verlassen. Im Zweifel dann doch lieber aufs Bauchgefühl, wenn es keine expliziten Herstellerangaben gibt. (Die Drehmomentangaben sind auch MAXIMALangaben) Naja, aus Fehlern wird man schlauer


----------



## a-rs (20. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Der Sattel war eigentlich auch schon lange vor den 8 Nm fest. Das Alugewinde war danach auch teilweise hinüber. Habs in ner Werkstatt nochmal nachschneiden lassen.
> Googlen hat auch ergeben, dass bei vielen anderen Sattelklemmen eher sowas wie 4-5 Nm dransteht.
> Also bloß nicht auf allgemeine Drehmomentangaben verlassen. Im Zweifel dann doch lieber aufs Bauchgefühl, wenn es keine expliziten Herstellerangaben gibt. (Die Drehmomentangaben sind auch MAXIMALangaben) Naja, aus Fehlern wird man schlauer



Hi,

dann sag auch ALU dazu. Für Stahl ist 8Nm und ein M5 Gewinde locker ok. Bei Alu ist man eher bei 4Nm (50% einer 8.8 Stahlschraube als Daumenwert).

Das nachgeschnittene Gewinde trägt nicht mehr so wie das originale Gewinde. Ich würde das Teil austauschen. So teuer sind die Klemmschrauben für die Sattelstütze wenn du die Klemmung der Sattelstüzte meinst nicht.

Wenn du die Klemmung Sattel an Sattelstüzte meinst, dann auf jeden Fall tauschen. Stell dir vor du bist auf einem Trail, knallst mit voller Wucht auf den Stattel, Schraube reißt aus und Sattel macht sich selbständig ....

... und bei der nächsten Bodenwelle knallst du wieder drauf.

Nachdem ich das einem in einen Gutachten zu den medizinischen Folgen gesehen habe, sind alle meine Sättel mit zwei Schrauben auf der Sattelsütze fest und es gibt das keine Alu/Stahl Schraubenkombinationen mehr.

Gruß

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (20. August 2013)

Ja, ich meine diesen Klemmring, der die Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr hält. Ist eine von BBB.
Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht wegen dem Gewinde, werds aber erstmal so lassen.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es eine Aluschraube war, die gerissen ist. Eher eine günstige Stahlschraube. 

edit: wollt Link dazu einfügen, aber das Forum spinnt.


----------



## Lucifor (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit kurzem ebenso stolzer Besitzer eines AIM Disk 2013 
Ich habe mich von meinem vorherigen Bike sehr an Bar-Ends gewöhnt, welche gibt es für das AIM bzw. sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## 1210 (26. August 2013)

raufpassen tun sie alle, ist genormt.
du musst nur mit den griffen u. schalt/bremshebeln nach innen rutschen.
achtung: schrauben nicht voll anknallen


----------



## a-rs (26. August 2013)

Hi,

meine Tochter hat seit 1,5 Wochen jetzt auch ein AIM Disk. Bei dem Preis konnten wir nicht nein sagen.

Bar Ends: Ich schaue aktuell eher nach ERGO-Griffen, die am Ende breiter werden. Werden wir wohl an Stelle von BarEnds ausprobieren.

ars


----------



## Lucifor (26. August 2013)

Danke, ich werde mir welche von Cube holen. Ich nehme an die Griffe müssen dafür aufgeschnitten werden, oder gibt es fertige ohne geschlossenem Ende?


----------



## a-rs (26. August 2013)

Hi 

die meisten Griffe haben keine geschlossenen Enden. Meist sind nur die Griffe der Erstausrüstung geschlossen.

Ich würde wenn ich an den Griffen was ändere auf Griffe mit Klemmring gehen, die sich nicht so schnell verdrehen.

Bar-Ends: Warum Cube? Such dir einfach welche die dir gut in der Hand liegen und preislich ok sind. Mir wäre es zu stressig genau nach welche von Cube zu suchen.

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucifor (26. August 2013)

Hi, so gehts natürlich auch, ich habe ein Lucky Bike in der Nähe, da bekomme ich beides zumindest von Cube. 

Nächste Woche gehts erst Mal 4 Wochen in den Urlaub, danach werd ich mir das Ganze mal näher ansehen.


----------



## urmel511 (27. August 2013)

a-rs schrieb:


> Bar-Ends: Warum Cube? Such dir einfach welche die dir gut in der Hand liegen und preislich ok sind. Mir wäre es zu stressig genau nach welche von Cube zu suchen.



Bei den Cube Griffen gibt es ein tolles System mit den Cube Natural Fit Tour/Comfort. Da past es halt direkt gut zusammen
http://www.wecycle.de/index.php?cl=details&anid=164376&lang=0&gclid=CL3Fl-W8nbkCFcJc3god_1AA4Q

Hier kann man ggf. eine Endkappe einzeln kaufen, wenn man die Barends nicht mehr möchte.

Ich selbst nutze die SQ Lab 711 SY, und wenn da noch Barends nebendran gesteckt werden, hat man schon eine gute Breite von fast 15 cm nur mit Griff und Barend. Auch ohne Barends hat man mit dem Griff viele Möglichkeiten zum greifen. ... Als Lenkerstopfen nutze ich nur noch schraubbare.


----------



## a-rs (27. August 2013)

Das Cube System ist cool. Die könnte ich auch auf das Rad für meine Frau machen, was ich gerade zusammenschraube.

Gruß

ars


----------



## Ghorash (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Wieviel Drück sollte man eigentlich beim 29 Schwalbe reifen fahren?
Drauf steht 1,8-3,7 Bar.
Ich hab jetzt 2,5 drauf und der Reifen ist schon 
Knall hart.
Gibts da Empfehlungen?

Gruß
Ghorash


----------



## a-rs (22. September 2013)

Hi, 

das ist weniger eine Frage des Gewichts und deines Fahrstils. 

Ich fahre z.b. 2,2bar. Weniger macht bei meinem Gewicht keinen Sinn. Bekannte fahren auch 1.9 bar.

Ich sage: Probier es aus und taste dich an deinen idealen Luftdruck ran.

Mehr Tipps bekommst du wahrscheinlich im 29er Forum und da im Reifen Threat.

ars


----------



## SofusCorn (22. September 2013)

Umso geringer der Druck, um so besser der Grip. Allerdings steigt auch das Risiko einen Platten zu kriegen und das Treten kostet mehr Energie. 
Mein Reifen war anfangs auch ziemlich stark aufgepumpt, aber er hat mit der Zeit Luft verloren und das Fahren wird dadurch immer angenehmer .


----------



## Felsenkeller (28. Oktober 2013)

Hey zusammmen,

Ich bin in der Szene auch recht neu (komplett eigentlich). Und nu höre ich mich in den Foren um und war auch schon beim ein oder anderen Händler. Jeder sagt mir eigentlich, dass ich mit 500 Euro nur Schrott bekomme und mindestens 1000, wenn nicht sogar mehr, investieren müsste. 

Ihr seid aber scheinbar alle ziemlich zufrieden mit diesem "billigen" bike. 

Da frag ich mich als neuling natürlich... wie kann das sein? Und worauf verzichte ich, wenn ich jetzt nur 500 Euro ausgebe z.B. für ein Cube AIM disc. oder ob es sich lohnt ein paar euro mehr in die hand zu nehmen und ein acid zu kaufen? 
danke schonmal


----------



## a-rs (28. Oktober 2013)

Das AIM Disk gab es bei Metro für 360 EUR. Da kommt im Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis halt nix mit.

Ich sehe da 
- stabilen, nicht ganz leichten Rahmen
- 9fach Komponenten (Eher ersatzteilesicher als 8fach)
- Gabel (ja es ist eine)
- Shimano Disk (Ersatzteile auf Dauer, nicht wie bei etwa gleich teurem Baumarkt Zeugs)

Mehr kann man für das Geld eingentlich nicht bekommen.

Wenn es geklaut wird, ist der Verlust halt auch nicht so groß 

Als Schul und Alltagsrad absolut OK.

Für einen Alpencross und das entsprechende Training würde ich es nicht nehmen, auch wenn das bestimmt möglich ist. Ein Studienkollege hat auch eine Schottlandtour mit Zelt mal mit einem Aldi-Rad gemacht und er kam auch überall an 

Gruß

ARS


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Oktober 2013)

Meine Suntour XCM Gabel am cube AIM macht jetzt schon etwas zicken: Es gibt einen kleinen Widerstand bevor sie einsackt. Sie ist generell ziemlich hart eingestellt und lässt sich trotz Drehschalter nicht anders einstellen.

Man kauft sich hier schon ein recht billiges Rad. Ich hab durch einen Rabattgutschein knapp 350EUR (normal 450) für mein Cube Aim 2013 hingelegt. Für den Einstieg reicht es mir. Aber was teures aufwerten werde ich an dem Rad nicht (Schutzbleche und Pedale kann ich auch, wenn ich mir ein neues Rad hole, weiterverwenden).


----------



## a-rs (28. Oktober 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Meine Suntour XCM Gabel am cube AIM macht jetzt schon etwas zicken: Es gibt einen kleinen Widerstand bevor sie einsackt. Sie ist generell ziemlich hart eingestellt und lässt sich trotz Drehschalter nicht anders einstellen.



Wobei die Gabel ja recht einfach zu wecheln ist und hier im Bikemarkt relativ gute günstige 26" Gabeln zu bekommen sind.

Gruß

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (28. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht drüber nachgedacht. Mit Gabeln kenn ich mich null aus. Vielleicht lese ich mich da mal mehr ein.


----------



## Store (23. September 2014)

Hi mal wieder Aufwachen lassen ;-) Konnte bei dem  Angbot nicht wieder stehen:
Cube AIM 29 Pro incl Suntour XCT 100 MLO für 130 €
habe alle meine teile von meinem alt Rad dran Montiert
Shifer SLS
Umwerfer XT
Schaltwerk XT
Kurbel LX
Shimano Saint Plattform pedale
HS33
KTM Satelstütze
bin ein paar Km gefahren da viel mir auf das der Lockout der Gabel nicht schließt und leide ab in die werkstatt mit der Gabel


----------



## SofusCorn (23. September 2014)

Brauchst du überhaupt den Lockout? Nicht das die Reparatur so viel kostet wie das ganze Rad.


----------



## Store (24. September 2014)

eigendlich nicht aber es wurde defekt geliefert und ich kaufe nunmal nicht gerne defekte sachen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. September 2014)

Vermutlich mangelt es an öl


----------



## EinsRakete (24. September 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Vermutlich mangelt es an öl



Welches Öl soll da fehlen?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (10. März 2015)

Hallo 
ich fahre auch ein Cube Aim Disc 26"!

Auf dem Wege möchte ich auch meine Erfahrung damit mitteilen und Euch paar Tipps geben, damit Ihr genau so lange Spaß mit dem Rad haben könnt wie ich!

Unbedingt empfehle ich Euch die Bremsscheiben, also nur die Scheiben gegen ein anderes hochwertigeres Fabrikat zu tauschen. Die Bremsen selbst packen ausreichend gut zu, wenn man sie nicht zu heiß fährt. Die originalen Scheiben aber sind leider ziemlich miserabel. Dran denken, dass man bei anderen Scheiben evtl. einen Adapter von Centerlock auf Schrauben braucht.
Seit dem ich die Rock Shox XC32 (kostet ca. 160€) montiert habe, macht das Bike richtig Spaß zu fahren. Der Unterschied zu der Stahlfeder-Gabel (XCM Suntour) ist enorm und wertet das Bike extrem auf!!
Ich habe auch einige weitere Parts getauscht, weil ich noch soviel Ersatzteile von meinem anderen Bike hatte und somit das Aim schon auf 10Fach Antrieb umgebaut. Muss aber nicht sein, es funktionierte auch mit 8Fach ok.

Zum Warten des Bikes sollte man mal den Steuersatz öffnen und das Kugellager oben wie unten richtig mit Fett voll knallen. Dann hält der Steuersatz ewig!
Auch das Kugellager an den Radnaben sollte mal nachgefettet werden, sonst bildet sich leicht Rost an den Lagerschalen und die Nabe ist hin.

*Mehr von meinem Cube Aim* (Leider keine aktuellen Fotos atm.)
*Mein Cube Aim in Action* (22 Minuten Video)

Beste Grüße und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Aim´s


----------



## Dark-Tyr (29. November 2015)

Hi cooles Video^^

Habe auch seit kurzem ein Aim, das 2016er Cube Aim Pro als 29er.

Bin mit dem Rad mehr als zufrieden, klar muss man einiges tauschen wenn man es leichter und besser(und vor allem hochwertiger) haben will. Doch der Rahmen ist schön und es macht Bock zu fahren^^ Hab bis jetzt folgende Teile getauscht:

Umbau auf 10x, 11-36
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 10x
Trigger: Shimano SLX 10x
Kassette: Shimano SLX 10x
Kette: Deore 10x

Morgen kommen neue Laufräder per Post, DT Swiss x1900 Spline, dazu neue Schläuche(Presta Felgen)in superlight und die Smart Sam tausche ich warscheinlich gegen X-King Racesport.

Die Gabel wird auf jeden Fall auch getauscht, die Suntour ist mir zu weich mit meinen 95Kg und flext stark beim Bremsen. Entweder ne Fox Float 32 Kashima Factory die ich sehr billig kriegen kann oder ne Reba.

Kurbel tausche ich zu 1- oder 2-Fach, eventuell ne Race Face Crank Turbine in 32er oder 34er KB.



Weltraumaffe schrieb:


> Seit dem ich die Rock Shox XC32 (kostet ca. 160€)


 
Ist die Gabel echt brauchbar? Hatte Anfangs auch an ne RS 30 Gold oder Silver gedacht oder an die 32er, weil Sie nunmal extrem günstig ist..

Gute Fahrt^^


----------



## Weltraumaffe (29. November 2015)

Dark-Tyr schrieb:


> Hi cooles Video^^
> Ist die Gabel echt brauchbar? Hatte Anfangs auch an ne RS 30 Gold oder Silver gedacht oder an die 32er, weil Sie nunmal extrem günstig ist..
> Gute Fahrt^^


Gabel war für das Aim ein riesen Update. Funktioniert gut und ein dickes Plus an Komfort für das Bike. Preisleistung passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark-Tyr (29. November 2015)

Ok dann schau ich mal das ich iwo in Köln bei mir mal beide Gabeln antesten kann an nem Ausstellungsbike. Danke für den Tipp^^


----------



## brother-23 (4. Juli 2017)

So, der Tröt ist zwar Asbach aber ich hab da mal ne Frage...wir haben unserer Tochter 2015 ein aim disc in 27,5 gekauft. Die Altus Schaltung hat leider öfter zu einem chainsuck geführt, obwohl der Umwerfer penibel eingestellt war. Nun ist dadurch an der Kurbel das kleinste Kettenraucher stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen und ich möchte eine neue Kurbel und evt Umerfer tauschen. Welche Aufrüstung passt da rein?? Tretlagerbreite? Ist das ne Vierkantkurbel?


----------



## pamaro (8. Juni 2019)

Ich hol den Thread mal nach Oben. Bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden. AIM SL 2019


----------



## Robert3691 (22. März 2022)

CUBE AIM SL ALLROAD 2022


----------

